# April contest results?



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

The link to Aprils winner is broken from the home page. Is it just me?


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

When I click on "view" it doesn't work either!


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

They're working on it


----------

